# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Pushteti i katërt i mediave

## Albo

*Pushteti i Medias*

Pushteti i katert i nje shoqerie demokratike eshte pushteti i medias. Ky pushtet i mediave ekziston per dy arsye: a) te informoje publikun b) te krijoje nje tribune per publikun te thote fjalen e tij. Ndryshe nga tre pushtetet e tjera qe rregullohen nga vota e lire e shtetasve, pushteti i mediave nuk rregullohet me vote, por rregullohet deri diku me ligj demokratik dhe nga reagimi i shoqerise e cila zgjedh qe te respektoje apo injoroje nje pjese te mediave. Mediat fitojne respektin e lexuesit kur ato kthehen ne nje tribune te se vertetes duke nxjerre ne driten e opinionit publik te verteten e politikave te ndjekura nga pushtetet e tjera dhe si keto qendrime ndikojne ne jeten e njerezve te thjeshte. Kjo eshte pergjegjesia kryesore e mediave, te informoje publikun dhe te mbroje interesat e tij.


*E drejta e mireinformimit te shtetasit*

A do te ekzistonin mediat nese shtetasit nuk do te gezonin te drejten per tu mireinformuar ne lidhje me ate qe ngjet ne instancat e ndryshme te pushteteve apo ne jeten e nje shoqeri? Sigurisht qe gazetat nuk do te lexoheshin, televizionet nuk do te shikoheshin, radiot nuk do te degjoheshin. Ne kete plan, mediat nuk jane as me pak e as me shume se sa nje sherbim qe i ofrohet shoqerise e cila ka deshiren dhe te drejten kushtetuese per tu mireinformuar. Une si shtetas jo vetem qe kame deshire, por kam te drejte me ligj qe te mesoj se cfare u diskutua dhe votua dje ne kuvend nga perfaqesuesit e zgjedhur, cfare vendime mori qeveria dje, cfare dekretesh apo takimesh mbajti presidenti, cfare verdiktesh nxorri gjykata, cfare shqetesimesh kane komunitetet e ndryshme te shoqerise. Une kam te drejten dhe deshiren per tu informuar, pasi te gjitha keto ndikojne ne menyre direkte jeten time dhe te familjes time. Kjo e drejte per tu mireinformuar e publikut, eshte e nderlidhur edhe me ligjet kushtetuese te transparences qe te gjitha shkallet e pushtetit jane te detyruara te respektojne. Nese pushtetet do te ndermernin hapa dhe programe sekrete qe ndikojne direkt jeten e shtetasve, atehere nuk do te kishim te benim me nje shoqeri demokratike te hapur por me nje shoqeri te shtypur totalitare. Shembujt ne historine shqiptare nuk mungojne per te dy keto modele.


*E drejta e fjales se lire te shtetasit*

Shtylla e dyte mbi te cilen eshte ngritur pushteti i mediave eshte e drejta e fjales se lire te shtetasit. Cdo shtetas ne nje shoqeri demokratike eshte i lire qe te shprehi mendimet e tij dhe prej ketej e kane burimin mediat qe jane vetem nje manifestim i kesaj te drejte. Nese profesioni i gazetarit eshte te raportoje lajmin dhe tia serviri publikut, mediat nuk jane vetem tribune e gazetareve, por tribune e mendimit te lire te te gjithe shtetasve. Nje prej arsyeve perse forma me e fundit dhe me e fuqishme e mediave eshte Interneti, eshte pikerisht fakti se ne Internet te gjithe njerezit jane te lire te shprehin mendimet e tyre, liri qe u mohoet shpesh nga mediat e shkruara apo elektronike ne vendet e tyre. Kjo eshte nje prej fenomeneve negative te monopolizimit te mendimit te lire nga nje grup i vogel njerezish qe me shume se kudo eshte i dukshme ne mediat shqiptare. Misioni i mediave nuk eshte qe te kontrollojne apo moderojne debatin publik ne nje shoqeri. Misioni i mediave eshte qe te mireinformojne publikun dhe ne te njejten kohe te nxisin pjesmarrjen e publikut ne kete debat publik duke e nxitur ate qe te shprehi mendimet e veta. Ato media qe kontrollojne debatin dhe keqinformojne publikun, fitojne urrejtjen e tij, kurse ato media qe servirin nje mori mendimesh dhe zerash ne nje debat gezojne vemendjen dhe respektin e shoqerise. Kjo vemendje dhe ky respekt i publikut eshte ne vetvete edhe pushteti i mediave.


*Opinioni publik dhe roli i mediave ne te*

Qe te mbrosh interesat e publikut, do te thote qe te nxjerresh ne plan te pare axhenden e atij publiku. Kjo eshte e rendesishme pasi axhenda e publikut eshte detyra e tre pushteteve te tjera per te perfaqesuar dhe per te realizuar: pushtetit ekzekutiv, legjislativ dhe gjyqesor. Kjo sherben si nje ndergjegjesim i njerezve ne pushtet ne lidhje me detyrat e caktuara nga publiku qe u ka dhene voten. Ne te njejten kohe, nje qendrim i tille legjitim i mediave i ve ato ne opozite me pushtetin sa here qe ky pushtet nuk perfaqeson pikerisht axhenden e publikut. Fronti i pare opozitar ne nje shoqeri te emancipuar demokratike nuk eshte nje parti politike opozitare, por mediat e lira qe nuk kane nje axhende politike, pasi keto media percjellin zerin e opinionit te gjere publik. Njerezit e thjeshte mund te mos marrin dot pjese fizikisht ne seancat e kuvendit, mbledhjet e qeverise, zyren e presidentit apo gjyqet qe behen neper gjykata. Por keta njerez informohen per te gjitha keto ne mediat e shkruara dhe elektronike dhe percjellin ne to reagimin dhe mendimet e tyre. Prandaj gazeten dhe televionet i lexojne jo vetem njerezit e thjeshte por edhe njerezit ne pushtet pasi aty perplasen qendrimet e pushtetareve me reagimet e publikut. Pra teorikisht, mediat kthehen ne nje pasqyre te problemeve qe has shoqeria dhe zgjidhjet qe ofrojne njerezit me pushtet apo perfaqesuesit politike. 


*Roli emancipues i mediave*

Duke qene se mediat dimensionojne opinionin publik ne vend me shume se sa vete propoganda e shtetit, si pa dashur ato mediat kthehen ne gjeneratoret me te medhenj te emancipimit te shoqerise me vlerat dhe principet demokratike. Ne faqet e gazetave dhe televizioneve njerezit nuk lexojne vetem lajme por edhe analiza te ndryshme te ngritura mbi argumenta te ndryshme mbi te njejtin problem. Nga kjo perplasje e mendimeve te artikuluara mire, edhe pse mund te jene mendime antagoniste, shoqeria perfiton jashte mase shume: a) dhuna dhe forca ia le rradhen debatit demokratik dhe argumentit ndryshe b) njerezit e thjeshte jo vetem mireinformohen mbi te anet e medaljes, por pervetesojne edhe kulturen demokratike te debatit. Asnje njeri ne kete bote nuk ka lindur i ditur. Jo te gjithe njerezit ne nje shoqeri kane patur fatin te kene te njejten shkalle arsimimi. Por kur kjo shtrese e privilegjuar e shoqerise merr pjese ne nje debat te tille, ajo percon jo vetem forcen e argumentit por edhe shembullin e pjesmarrjes dhe kultures demokratike. Ne kete menyre edhe ato shtresa te shoqerise me pak te privilegjuara ndihen te perfaqesuara ne kete debat. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te mbani parasysh eshte se debati ne nje shoqeri nuk perfundon vetem ne faqet e gazetave apo ekranet e televizioneve, ai percillet ne ambientet familjare, ne zyrat e punes, kafene, shkolla, universitete e cdo kend te shoqerise. Nje debat i shendoshe dhe gjitheperfshires ka vlera te jashtezakonshme emancipuese per nje shoqeri me nje kulture te brishte demokratike.


*Maredheniet e shtetit me mediat*

Maredheniet e shtetit me mediat teorikisht duhet te jene maredhenie te respektit reciprok te garantuara me ligj, por realisht jane gjithmone maredhenie te rezervuara dhe te veshtira. Njerezit me pushtet njohin forcen e pushtetit te mediave dhe i tremben asaj pasi eshte nje pushtet i pakontrolluar, drejtuesit e mediave nuk zgjidhen me vote cdo 4 vjet si ata. Mediat vene gjithmone ne dyshim motivet e njerezve ne pushtet pasi i tremben pushtetit te ligjit qe eshte ne duart e ketyre njerezve dhe abuzimeve me te. Kjo e ben paksa te veshtire bashkejetesen e pushtetit mediatik me ate ligjor, por nuk e ben aspak te pamundur. Gjithmone njerezit me pushtet duhet te respektojne sovranitetin e mediave, te drejten per te informuar dhe per te nxitur pjesmarrje pasi ne vetvete ky eshte misioni i ekzistences se mediave. Cdo ligj qe cenon kete mision kushtetues te mediave, duhet te hasi jo vetem ne reagimin e ashper te njerezve ne media por edhe te vete publikut. Kushdo qe ve dore mbi mediat dhe perpiqet ti vere ato nen kontroll cenon mbi te gjitha te drejten e shtetasit per tu mireinformuar dhe per te shprehur mendimin e tij te lire. Media nga ana e saj duhet qe te permbushi misionin e saj dhe detyrimet ndaj opinionit publik, por ne te njejten kohe nuk duhet qe te ngaterroje axhenden e saj personale me axhenden e publikut. Historia na meson se ne ato raste kur segmente te caktuara te medias vihen nen kontroll dhe kane nje axhende te caktuar te ndryshme nga axhenda e publikut, ato nuk i sherbejne aspak mireinformimit te publikut por behen shkak per polarizimin e jetes se vendit dhe shkojne deri atje sa cenojne sigurine dhe integritetin e vendit. Shkaku i maredhenieve te tensionuara midis shtetit dhe mediave eshte mungesa e seriozitetit dhe integritetit e njerezve me pushtet ligjor apo mediatik. Nese serioziteti dhe integriteti reflektohet si tek njerezit me pushtet edhe tek drejtuesit e mediave, maredheniet midis dy boshteve te pushtetit jane shume konstruktive edhe pse ne pamje te jashtme do te duken si forca antagoniste.


*Qendrimi i shtetasit te lire ndaj mediave*

Se pari, shtetasi duhet te vleresoje rolin e pazevendesueshem te mediave te lira ne demokracine e vendit. Ne mungese te mediave te lira, shtetasit ngelen te painformuar dhe ne vend mbreteron vetem propoganda e njerezve ne pushtet. Ne mungese te mediave te lira shtetasve u mohoen praktikimi i dy te drejtave kushtetuese qe zume ne goje me lart: e drejta e mireinformimit dhe e drejta e fjales se lire. Eshte ne interesin jetik te demokracise ne nje shoqeri mbrojtja e pushtetit te mediave te lira pasi ajo eshte nje prej garanteve te pluralizmit te mendimit ne vend.
Se dyti, shtetasit duhet te jene te ndergjegjshem se mediat ofrojne kendveshtrime nga me te ndryshmet dhe kane axhenda nga me te ndryshmet. Pra duhet mbajtur nje mendje e hapur mbi mendimet ndryshe qe shtetasi has ne segmente te ndryshme te mediave te shkruara apo elektronike. Edhe pse mund te mos jeni dakord me ate mendim te shprehur ne nje gazete apo televizion, ju duhet ta respektoni ate pasi ai mendim perqafohet nga nje shtetas tjeter si ju qe nuk mendon si ju. Asnjehere mos harroni se roli i mediave nuk eshte te shesi te verteta, por te perfaqesoje te gjitha kendveshtrimet ne nje debat.
Se treti, ju jeni rregullatoret me te mire te mediave. Media perbehet nga nje mori segmentesh te saj - gazeta, televizione, revista, radio, internet - te cilat kane axhenda dhe orientime te ndryshme. Suksesi i seciles prej tyre varet nga vemendja qe ju si shtetas u dhuroni. Ju zgjidhni me deshire te shikoni nje emision ne nje televizion, apo te blini nje gazete, ashtu si ju zgjidhni qe te mos shikoni nje emision apo te blini nje gazete. Kriteret tuaja si konsumator i mediave duhet te perfshijne ato dy te drejta qe ne i zume me goje me siper: Cilat segmente te mediave japin nje tablo te plote te problemit qe mbulon te gjitha kendveshtrimet mbi ate problem? Cilat segmente te mediave ju ofrojne mundesine qe edhe ju te shprehni mendimin tuaj? 
Dhe se fundmi, te gjitha segmentet e mediave konkurrojne me njera-tjetren per vemendjen tuaj, por jeni ju qe vleresoni me mire se kushdo seriozitetin dhe integritetin e nje segmenti te medias. Mediat nuk shesin te verteta por ato mundesojne nje debat mendimesh te gjithanshme qe u mundeson ju si shtetas, te gjykoni drejt se cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare eshte e gabuar, cfare eshte e vertete dhe cfare eshte e genjeshtert.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Kam dashur gjithmone te hap nje teme per mediat, ne lidhje me problemet nderkombetare, por meqenese duhej te mbledh me shume te dhena e lash pas dore. Nejse, midis temes tuaj e gjej mundesine te them nja dy mendime te shkurtera. Albo na solli disa lajme reth mediave te cilat ne shumicen e rasteve referohen tek modeli ideal i mediave. Sot, per shkak te kontrollit te plote qe kane pesuar mediat (pervec internetit) nga interesa te caktuara ai dialogu i ideve qe duhej te ndodhte sipas shkrimit te mesiperm nuk ndodh gjithmone. Mediat nga pjese e shprehjes se mendimit te publikut jane kthyer ne drejtues te publikut, pra ne vend se te drejtoje publiku mediat drejtojne mediat publikun ne shume raste (megjithese lidhja ekziston edhe anasjelltas). Qe te kuptojme me mire mediat do mundohem t'ju jap disa shembuj si psh. para tre vjetesh Tajlanda desh i hapi lufte Kamboxhit per shkak te thenjeve te nje kengetare te nje kanal televiziv, ne Nigeri plasi lufte civile per shkak te nje spektakli bukurie, Turqia me Greqine nxorren ne 1996 anijet e tyre luftarake ne Egje per shkak te propagandes te kanalit ANT1 reth nje flamuri turk qe u ngrit ne ca shkembinje te Egjeut, Micotaqi deboi ne 1994 reth 200 000 Shqiptare nga Greqia per shkak te propagandes se mediave reth kriminalitetit shqiptar ne Greqi, lajmet e CNN i mbushen mendjen publikut saudit se Iraku kishte sjellur tanqet ne kufinjte e A. Saudite dhe keshtu i lejuan Amerikaneve te bejne sulme nga tokat e tyre etj. etj. etj. 

Pyetja : drejton publiku mediat apo mediat publikun?
Qe te hapet nje kanal telkeviziv ose te botohet nje reviste ose gazete duhen gjthmone disa sponsorizues. Por nuk ekziston dikush qe sponsorizon dicka per qef, mbas cdo sponsori fshihen interesa. Pra mediat ne shumicen e rasteve shpreshin idete dhe besimet e grupit qe i sponsorizon ato. Ky grup nuk eshte publiku por mund te jete pjese e tij. Pra ky grup mundohet te drejtoj publikun reth piksynimeve te tij personale, si grup. Pra mendimi i grupit shfaqet si mendimi i publikut dhe jo mendimi i publikut si mendimi i grupacionit te caktuar. Keshtu mediat sot, ose me mire qe ne momentin qe u shfaqen, jane organe propaganduese dhe fitimdashese. Keshtu nganjehere per hir te perfitimit disa media mundohen te shfaqin te verteten (psh. ne lajme qe nuk fshehin interesa politike etj. si psh. nje aksident automobilistik) por kur dikush tjeter i imponon te thone genjeshtra atehere perseri e bejne per hir te perfitimit. Megjithate ekzistojne shume media qe e nxjerrin perfitimin e tyre duke shitur njohuri psh. national geographic, discowery etj., keto mbase jane mediat qe vlejne interesin tone me te madh por perseri shume gjera duhen pare me sy kritik. Ekzistojne gjithashtu edhe mediat shteterore, keto shume here propagandojne pro qeverise dhe politikes shteterore. Mediat shteterore mund te behen organi me i mire i lajmerimit nese perfitojne vetqeverisje dhe sponzorim nga shteti, sepse shteti sponsorizon shume here per hir te publikut dhe keshtu keto media nuk fshehin interesa. 
Nejse, konkluzioni qe mund te nxjerrim eshte se mediat ne "epoken e interesit" te cilen po e jetojme kan humbur shume vlera. Por nje njeri bashkekohor mbi te gjitha duhet te informohet, pra duhet te zgjedhim edhe ne burimet e informimit. Keshtu ne kete xhungel qe quhet "media" jemi te detyruar te zgjedhim, jo "me te miren" por "me pak te keqen" dhe asnjeher nuk duhet ti ndjekim ato me menyre pasive duhet te jemi sa me te ftohte dhe objektiviste. 

Saper internetin gjeja me pozitive eshte se veprojme te gjithe aktivisht dhe pasivisht.


Albo pergezime per temen qe hape!
me respekt Kryeplaku

----------

